# RIP Holly's (about) 50 tadpoles



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

My best friend's sister's tadpoles all died in one day due to unknown causes .
She is only 9 and was distraught at the loss of all of her small pets in one day. (They were all alive the day before.)

If you can post anything to give her comfort in this sad time it would be much appreciated.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

Awww im sorry about your little tadpoles. May each and every one of them rest in peace.


----------



## Nasha66 (May 30, 2012)

thank you I will tell Holly that when I next see her.


----------

